# Ray Fox Indiegogo Campaign



## Scotty (Nov 8, 2018)

* >>>>>>igg.me: Ray Fox, action & adventure webcomic in print! <<<<<<







*





*Hey everyone I launched a campaign for my webcomic I posted here on this forum a while ago. 
The campaign is to get the comic in print! If you're interested, click the link and become a backer and/or spread the word!*





​


----------

